

G.ho.st’s Web-Based Operating System To Shut Down March 15 - novicecoder
http://techcrunch.com/2010/03/02/ghost-cloud-files-shuts-down/

======
novicecoder
what does this mean for the adoption of cloud-based operating systems?

Is it really a marketplace adaption problem or an execution problem?

~~~
wmf
They're not really operating systems and they don't do anything that people
want.

